# Haleakala sunrise - Maui



## Julian926 (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm thinking of hiring a tour bus to get us up there.   However, we are also renting a car.  

Is it easy to drive up that mountain when it's dark at night? I know that the road is windy.  We could probably save $300 if we drove up ourselves. 

Sorry if this was already talked about. 

TIA!

Julian


----------



## Luanne (Aug 17, 2016)

In all of our many, many trips to Maui this is one thing we have never done.  I know people who have, and say it's amazing, but it was just not something we wanted to get up that early to do.

That said, the people I know who have done it have driven it themselves.  "If" I were to do it, I'd do the same. That way we could arrive, and leave, when we wanted, make whatever stops we wanted to on the way back.

If you go be sure to take the proper attire.  It will be cold up there in the morning.


----------



## Julian926 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks. I hear parking is hard at the top.  Is that true?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 17, 2016)

Why not just take one of the many organized trips where they pick you up at your door, take you to the summit for sunrise, provide high quality bikes with disc  brakes, and take you back to your lodging? It starts early Hawaiian time, but if it's early in your trip and your body is still on mainland time, it's no hardship on you. My stepson and grandson did this and the picture of sunrise from the summit is still his Facebook cover photo.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Aug 17, 2016)

Julian926 said:


> Thanks. I hear parking is hard at the top.  Is that true?



I hadn't heard that, but then again I've never been up there.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 17, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Why not just take one of the many organized trips where they pick you up at your door, take you to the summit for sunrise, provide high quality bikes with disc  brakes, and take you back to your lodging? It starts early Hawaiian time, but if it's early in your trip and your body is still on mainland time, it's no hardship on you. My stepson and grandson did this and the picture of sunrise from the summit is still his Facebook cover photo.
> 
> Jim



We've seen people as they've come down the mountain by bike. 99% of them don't look like they are enjoying themselves.  

Before considering that, ask yourself if you're in shape to do it, if you think it would be fun.  If you have any young children they won't be allowed, there is an age limit.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 17, 2016)

We did the drive up the mountain on the morning after we arrived on Maui.  That way jet lag wasn't an issue, since we were still on Mainland time. We slept in on the days afterwards.

The drive itself is easy to do.  Yes, the road has turns, but it's paved, well marked, and you're not going to be racing up or down the hill anyway. If you're a reasonably alert driver you should have no trouble doing it. 

Parking at the summit is a paved parking lot with a few hundred spaces.  When we arrived the lot only had a few cars in it, so we had our choice of spaces.  The closer it got to sunrise, the more filled the lot became, and by the time we left, about an hour after sunrise, the lot was full, and people had parked illegally in unmarked spaces. Find out when sunrise is, and arrive 45 minutes or so beforehand.  The pre-dawn light is great, too, and the sunrise itself is well worth it.

All tolled, we spent maybe four hours coming and going.  We left Kihei around 4:00, drove up the mountain and parked around 5:00, sunrise was around 6:00, and we left the summit around 7:00 or so.  We were back at sea level before 9:00 AM, plenty of time to spend a full day enjoying the island.

So my opinion is to save the $300 and drive yourself.  Just be sure to take a warm jacket - it gets cold up there before sunrise.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 17, 2016)

I suppose you don't HAVE to bike down. After all, the bus that takes you up, has to come down as well. 

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian926 (Aug 17, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> We did the drive up the mountain on the morning after we arrived on Maui.  That way jet lag wasn't an issue, since we were still on Mainland time. We slept in on the days afterwards.
> 
> The drive itself is easy to do.  Yes, the road has turns, but it's paved, well marked, and you're not going to be racing up or down the hill anyway. If you're a reasonably alert driver you should have no trouble doing it.
> 
> ...



Thanks, this is super useful!


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 17, 2016)

Julian926 said:


> I'm thinking of hiring a tour bus to get us up there.   However, we are also renting a car.
> 
> Is it easy to drive up that mountain when it's dark at night? I know that the road is windy.  We could probably save $300 if we drove up ourselves.
> 
> ...


What month are you going to Maui?  We were there during Easter and spring break and the top parking lot was full to see the sunrise this year.  We heard this from a young couple who were staying at our resort so they had to park in the lower parking lot and were disappointed.

Our first time on Maui we took the tourbus too but they pick you up in the middle of the night and we had no sunrise that morning because the crater was all clouded in so disappointing and it was bitter cold.  We have never done it again with a tourbus because it is an easy drive.  Do not go in shorts, t-shirt and thongs!

I would keep an eye on the weather to see how stable it is and drive up yourself as the road is good.  It depends on where you are staying how long it takes.  Watch the bikers on your way down unless you stay there for several hours.  There are some hikes you can take and they are nice with different views on the crater.  The clouds kept coming and going that day but do not leave immediately.  I stayed around on the recommendation of a photographer who was standing there with a small group of people and it cleared up.  The view was magnificent but not for long.

I agree with Luanne that the bikers do not look too happy because they cannot look at the scenery as they have to watch each other but they can say that they have done it.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 17, 2016)

Last time we were on Maui was during October. We left Kihei at 3:30am. The night before we had bought rolls, meat, cheese, and a cheap thermos at Safeway. Our first trip up the Mountain in May 2003 was a Bike Tour. At that time they launched from the main parking lot. I don't think that is allowed anymore. But we loved the ride from 10,000 feet to sea level. You will need a hat, gloves, long pants, a sweater, and light jacket. We make the trip every time we are on Maui.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2016)

We drove up to the visitor center on our last trip to watch sunset. It was pretty cool to see. We left about 2 hours after sunset. 

We drove a rental car and it was a pretty easy drive, imo. Asphalt all the way to the top. It looked clouded in on the drive up but we eventually came out above the clouds. The view to the west has the observatories while the view to the east is unobstructed. We parked at the visitor center on top. Parking wasn't a problem and there were many people present for sunset.

Sunset isn't as cold as sunrise but it is just as windy, imo. Sunset is easier to do as you don't have to leave in the early am. The twilight is spectacular and Maui and the Big Island start glowing. We met some locals with telescopes and we had our sky eye app so it was a fun interesting time. 

With so many people driving up it is easy to just follow others in a car. 

Bill


----------



## n777lt (Aug 18, 2016)

Julian926 said:


> Thanks. I hear parking is hard at the top.  Is that true?



We've never a problem parking -you can get a great view of sunrise at either of the parking lots by the summit. The buses usually stay at the lower one, which has restrooms, so you can keep going if no one needs the pit stop. It's a steep 1/3 to 1/2 mile between the two lots, I'd estimate, so walkable for most people if need be. Frankly, for sunrise, the view from the lower lot is just as good as the upper one, since you face east there - the people who were disappointed that they couldn't park at the higher lot needn't have been.  (and you can walk up to the higher one, if you really want)  For sunset, the higher lot has the better views IMHO

Though it's pricey, I'd recommend taking one of the tours the first time - the  driver doesn't get to enjoy the view as much (or shouldn't, if keeping eyes on the road  ) And if as a driver, you are skittish about drop-offs, tight switchbacks or fog, that's another reason to do the commercial tour the first time. But the road is in excellent condition.

Take your own water as well as food if you are going on your own.  And as others mentioned, windbreaker and other layers, even cheap knit gloves - it's usually at least 20 degrees colder at the summit than at sea level, and windy.  This is not the day for flip-flops and shorts! Finally, it is 10K up, so if that sort of height gives you headaches or earaches, bring ibuprofen or the like.


----------



## Julian926 (Aug 18, 2016)

iconnections said:


> What month are you going to Maui?  We were there during Easter and spring break and the top parking lot was full to see the sunrise this year.  We heard this from a young couple who were staying at our resort so they had to park in the lower parking lot and were disappointed.
> 
> Our first time on Maui we took the tourbus too but they pick you up in the middle of the night and we had no sunrise that morning because the crater was all clouded in so disappointing and it was bitter cold.  We have never done it again with a tourbus because it is an easy drive.  Do not go in shorts, t-shirt and thongs!
> 
> ...



Next month, September.


----------



## mj2vacation (Aug 18, 2016)

It is one of our favorite things to do.  We go the first few days so we are still on east coast time. 

Never had an issue parking, but we get there an hour or so before sunrise. It is also a great place to see stars. We used the sky guide app to identify a few planets and some of the constellations.  My kids loved that. 

Bring some warm clothes, it is cold.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Aug 18, 2016)

Julian926 said:


> Sorry if this was already talked about.



Here is a thread from earlier in the year:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241498


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 18, 2016)

Julian926 said:


> Next month, September.


September is an in between time so should be less busy unless you go the Labor Day week.  Please, post a picture in this thread if you have a beautiful sunrise.  

That young couple, I wrote about, showed me their stunning picture but they wanted to see it from the top.  They could have gone later that day but they didn't make it to the top.  Some people are always in a hurry but there is a lot to do in Maui.

We should try driving up one more time ourselves very early in the morning and see it too.


----------



## rpw (Aug 19, 2016)

*I loved biking down the mountain!*



iconnections said:


> I agree with Luanne that the bikers do not look too happy because they cannot look at the scenery as they have to watch each other but they can say that they have done it.



I have to admit it was a number of years ago, but the trick is to go the FIRST DAY.  Yes, the tour bus picks you up at 3-4AM, but mainland time that's 8-9am for us in Chicago.

The bus took us to the top, and we immediately realized how COLD it is at 10K feet.  I'm pretty sure it wasn't much above 50 degrees F when we got there.

The bike ride down is SUPER EASY (it's mostly downhill) and you can stop along the way to look at the views on a bike (it's a bit trickier to do that in a car, you need to wait for the DESIGNATED spots where there is room).

I always recommend to my friends that visit Maui to do a bike ride down the first night.  No one has ever come back saying they didn't love it.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 19, 2016)

rpw said:


> The bike ride down is SUPER EASY (it's mostly downhill) and you can stop along the way to look at the views on a bike (it's a bit trickier to do that in a car, you need to wait for the DESIGNATED spots where there is room).



I think this probably depends how comfortable you are on a bike.  Personally I would be white knuckling it all the way down, riding the brakes and begging for it to be over.  That said, I wouldn't do it in the first place. 



> I always recommend to my friends that visit Maui to do a bike ride down the first night.  No one has ever come back saying they didn't love it.



You don't know me.


----------



## LilyPond (Aug 21, 2016)

Love Mt Haleakala!  I’ve driven up to the top and driven back down, no issues via car.  Have never tried the bus.  I like to bicycle, both road biking and mountain biking, and personally I have no interest in riding a bike down THAT mountain lol!  

Definitely very cold at the top, bring long pants and a jacket, and some shorts to change into / out of depending on when you go.

When I arrive in Hawaii from the mainland I always plan any sunrise-based activities for the very first and second mornings I am there, it’s the easiest time to get up early per Hawaii time.  Each additional morning you are there it will get harder and harder to get up before the sun.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Aug 21, 2016)

We drove up there this past May. 
The weather was fine down below, but it was misty and foggy at the top.
We didn't see a thing


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 21, 2016)

Since the summit is over 10,000 ft, weather conditions can be colder and windy and often the summit is clouded over, as is most of the crater.  Also if you were SCUBA diving the day before you may not go that high, as that is equal to flying. 

I went on a day when there wasn't a cloud in the sky and the crater was completely cloud free.  Asked the Park Ranger how often that happens.  He said rarely, like maybe once or twice a year.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 21, 2016)

We just did this drive today.  It took 4 hours to reach from SoK.  It was worth getting up at 3:30 am.   It was the most beautiful experience and I'm so happy we did this trip.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 21, 2016)

I am so glad that you drove up early this morning and had a beautiful experience. 

I would love to see a picture posted when you have time.  No hurry but post it in this thread.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## momeason (Aug 21, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Why not just take one of the many organized trips where they pick you up at your door, take you to the summit for sunrise, provide high quality bikes with disc  brakes, and take you back to your lodging? It starts early Hawaiian time, but if it's early in your trip and your body is still on mainland time, it's no hardship on you. My stepson and grandson did this and the picture of sunrise from the summit is still his Facebook cover photo.
> 
> Jim



We did this 18 years ago and loved it. It was a major highlight of the trip!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We just did this drive today.  It took 4 hours to reach from SoK.  It was worth getting up at 3:30 am.   It was the most beautiful experience and I'm so happy we did this trip.



Glad you enjoyed it.  Did you use the *G*y*PS*y guide?

Dave


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 22, 2016)

iconnections said:


> I am so glad that you drove up early this morning and had a beautiful experience.
> 
> I would love to see a picture posted when you have time.  No hurry but post it in this thread.  Thanks a lot.



I will for sure, I just need to figure out how to load the pic.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 22, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.  Did you use the *G*y*PS*y guide?
> 
> Dave



Dave,

I'm in love with the GyPSy guide, it made the experience totally special.  I ended up buying the whole guide and we use it every day. It's going to so hard to leave here in a few days.  

I was going to reach out to you, thank you for asking me about it.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm in love with the GyPSy guide, it made the experience totally special.  I ended up buying the whole guide and we use it every day. It's going to so hard to leave here in a few days.
> 
> I was going to reach out to you, thank you for asking me about it.




Great to hear! I can't wait to go back so I can use mine again.  I presume you figured out how to make it work in your car?

Dave


----------



## klpca (Aug 22, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> We just did this drive today.  It took 4 hours to reach from SoK.  It was worth getting up at 3:30 am.   It was the most beautiful experience and I'm so happy we did this trip.



4 hours? What happened? 

At any rate, I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures!

Here's ours - freezing because we left the jackets in the condo. Luckily we had brought a blanket - just in case!


----------

